# Sound system



## rosherman (May 22, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new into this, and I just bought a Pioneer Plasma TV, and now I want to build a nice sound system.

Can you please recommend me both Receiver 5.1 or 7.1 and *In-Wall *speakers+sub. I know that it is a very generic question, but as I told you, I'm new into this and my knowledge is basic.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Without knowing your budget, it really is impossible to give you informed advice. In Wall's have really gotten more and more popular so your choices are only limited by your budget. 

I do prefer Freestanding Speakers for the best sound, but understand many want Speakers to be invisible. Heard, not seen...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rosherman (May 22, 2010)

Hi,
I'm a bit flexible with the budget, and at the end I'm looking for the products that fits best the "Value for money". I'm also not targeting for the high-end equipment - just for a high quality, mid range home entertainment system.

For receiver - ~$1,000
For 5 in-wall Speakers & in-wall Sub - ~$2,500

Hope that this budget can buy a good sound system.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Jungle Jack will probably agree that an Onkyo receiver is usually a good value. I have owned two, neither of which have disappointed. I'm going to recommend taking a look @ the Onkyo TX-NR1007. Granted it is a 9.2 setup, but I say you can never have too many speakers. Besides, you don't actually have to use all nine surrounds, driving 5 or 7 will only give you more power to play with. This will leave your options wide open for the future. This receiver also has plenty of bells and whistles that don't come with many others in it's class. I think it is an all around great value. 
As far as speakers are concerned, I am in the market for some myself. I will let someone else make that recommendation. http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR1007&class=Receiver&p=i


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I would second the recommendation for the Onkyo. You could step down, but you should be able to get into the 1007 for $1000, it is a great receiver with all the bells and whistles. 
$2500 isn't a bad budget for speakers. Speakers are hard to recommend because they all sound different. What i would suggest is to stop by a few local shops and listen to several different speakers. Find out what you like, then come back and tell us. If you find one you like but isn't in your price range, we will have an idea of what you prefer "sound-wise" and can make an appropriate recommendation. Otherwise, a few of my favorites offhand in the price range would be Klipsch, Energy, Jamo, Atlantic Technology (might be too pricy, but close) Polk Audio, Def Techs, just to name a few. 

Matteo


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

A third vote for Onkyo -- they seem to be the value leader for receivers these days. However, I think you could spend less and do just as well. 

As for the speakers, how set are you on in-wall speakers? You usually have to spend a lot more to get the same quality of sound as a regular freestanding speaker. You can get some relatively small speakers that sound pretty good in that price range. My go to value speaker is the Usher S-520. You can get a pair on line delivered for $399. I'd go ahead and get 3 pairs of those and an SVS sub. I can appreciate this isn't what you were looking for, but I think you'd be much happier with the results than the in-wall units -- which I must admit, I have very little knowledge of, but seem to recall and Parasound are supposed to be pretty good brands. A quick look at Parasound on the shack store/amazon is showing that the normal $325/pair speakers are now $100 for the in-walls and $95 for the in-ceilings and $100 for the sub. At that price, I'd probably get two. I'm sure you will need to buy an amp to power the sub, but based on the specs, the power handling goes up to 200watts. I'd think you could find a decent stereo pro-amp for not too much coin. For example, maybe something like this. I don't know how good it is or if it has the right connections for the sub, but it's only $200 for 200watts.

Anyway, that's my $0.02


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

There's so many pro Onkyo folks here - I feel left out:huh:

I've worked with so much gear but never Onkyo although Integra is part of Onkyo and did work with that..

Anyway...The performance you get from in-wall speakers is largely to do with what size (diameter drivers) and quality speakers you use (of course) and how you prepare the wall for installation. Normally you can't get the same SPL from in-wall speakers that you can from a conventional tower/bookshelf. However, that does not mean you can't get very good sound from in-wall speakers - you sure can.

In-wall subs are another matter and a trickier thing to do well and correctly. Velodyne makes an nice one and so does Artison - both expensive. In-wall subs are a doable undertaking but I would recommend a conventional sub and in-wall speakers because of the difficulty.


----------

